# American Chestnut



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got to slice a small american chestnut stump into knife handle pieces for a knifemaker friend. these are the only 2 pics I made and have kicked myself for not getting a nice pic of all them together fanned out. They were absolutely beautiful with some burl and curl. After drying he's going to have them acrylicized (??)( impregnate with acrylic) and incorporate into his beautiful knives.
Check them out: http://www.jesknives.com/


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice knifes..............:thumbsup:


----------

